# SOLVED: HP e-PC 42 Problem mit libata

## Atom2

Hallo Forum,

ich habe einen alten HP e-PC 42 (Pentium4 1.8 GHz, 512MB RAM, 160GB EIDE Platte) auf dem ich gentoo 3.0.0 (Kernel 2.6.3 :Cool:  installiert habe. Geht soweit auch, allerdings hat mir emerge bei der Installation von xfce4 mitgeteilt, daß CONFIG_IDE nicht gesetzt sein sollte. Einige Recherchen haben mich dann dazu geführt, daß offenbar in der Zwischenzeit libata der Stand der Dinge ist.

Ich habe daher versucht, auf libata zu migrieren und scheitere nunmehr schon seit einigen Tagen daran. Mit dem alten Kernel geht das booten aber einwandfrei.

Was habe ich gemacht?

CONFIG_IDE entfernt und auf die neue "Serial ATA und Parallel ATA drivers" (CONFIG_ATA) umgestellt. Dabei habe ich den identen Treibernamen wie bei der alten PATA Infrastruktur (PIIX_IDE) verwendet: CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX.

lspci -v zeigt folgendes für den IDE Controller (wenn mit dem alten Kernel gebootet):

```
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 Controller (rev 12) (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2440

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

        I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]

        Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

```

Mit dem neuen Kernel bringe ich das System allerdings nicht hoch. Grub startet normal, Auswahl des Kernels geht auch und dann hängt das System mit blinkenden Tastatur LEDs und mit folgender Fehlermeldung:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "sda6" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root)" boot option; here are the available partitions:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

```

dmesg ist nicht hilfreich, weil das Problem bereits so weit vorne auftritt, daß keine Infos in die /var/log/dmesg geschrieben werden können.

Offenbar - so würde ich das zumindest interpretieren - erkennt er einfach keine Platte (er zeigt schließlich auch keine vorhandenen Partitionen an).

Struktur der Platte (unter hda und mit dem alten Treiber) ist wie folgt:

hda1: boot (primary)

hda2: Extended

hda5: swap

hda6: root

hda7: lvm für die weiteren logischen Disks

Wäre für Hinweise / Hilfe sehr danbar weil ich hier offenbar einfach nicht mehr weiterkomme / nicht mehr weiß, wo ich noch ansetzen soll.

Beste Grüße Atom2Last edited by Atom2 on Mon Aug 01, 2011 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## astaecker

Falscher Treiber. Nimm "Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support" (ATA_PIIX).

----------

## Atom2

Danke für den Tip - damit funktioniert es jetzt einwandfrei. Ich wäre allerdings niemals darauf gekommen, den Treiber  *arlsair wrote:*   

> Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

  zu verwenden weil er unter der Überschrift

```
*** SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA ***
```

zu finden ist und mein Controller mit SATA rein gar nichts am Hut hat. Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt als das Gerät produziert worden ist, gab es noch nicht einmal SATA ...

Daher bin ich auch zum (wie beschrieben) nicht funktionierenden "Intel PATA old PIIX support" Treiber gekommen welcher unter

```
*** PATA SFF controller with BMDMA ***
```

angeführt wird. Da könnte wohl bei der Dokumentation sinnvollerweise etwas angepaßt oder klargestellt werden ...

Danke Atom2

----------

